# Remarkable USS Constitution Lacey Glass Tray



## Mayhem (Jan 25, 2017)

WOW! Collecting antiques in Southern California is both frustrating and rewarding. Frustrating in that very few real true antiques find their way out here. Rewarding in that the few antiques that do the owners don't know what they have. Here is an example I paid $5 for.
 I recognized it as American pressed lacy glass circa 1820 to 1850 because of the crude sharp edges and the heavy weight. Lacy glass is 33% lead and if you hold it correctly and hit it rings like a bell. I was initially weary of the piece because of the color. American pressed glass of the later period 1850 -1910 is made with manganese instead of lead and will purple when exposed to ultraviolet light (sunlight). Also, I have never personally seen a piece of colored lacy glass and the only images of this piece I could find online are clear.
 However, after close examination and research I am now convince it is real American pressed lacy glass circa 1820 to 1850 intentionally colored during manufacture. In the attached pictures note the swirls of color. Particularly around the "U.S.F." initials. In the picture taken outside against the sky the beige you see is my reflection.

 If anyone out there has a differing opinion I would love to here it.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 25, 2017)

Update: A clear one of these sold in December 2015 for $550. It was described as follows: Boston and Sandwich Glass Company miniature tray, with "USS Constitution" ship, rectangular, border composed of alternating hearts and six-pointed stars, wide scallop and point rim double-rope table ring, 1833-1845, ref. Barlow and Kaiser, figure 1052; 1" h x 7" l x 4 1/2" w.


----------



## klaatu (May 21, 2017)

That is a beautiful piece of glass.


----------



## sandchip (May 21, 2017)

klaatu said:


> That is a beautiful piece of glass.



Ditto that!  Don't know how I missed this, but that is a beautiful and very important piece.


----------



## STFoster (Jul 5, 2020)

I have this exact same dish.  I have been doing a lot of research on them and cannot find any value online for the colored ones only the clear. Pairpoint glass made colored ones to celebrate Boston Sandwich glass. Not sure who made it, I am guessing pairpoint since I cannot find any colored Lacy glass trays like this in the Sandwich companies name.


----------

